# Need some advise on show goats



## Lanfam (Jul 25, 2012)

We have just purchased boer does that are a little over a week old and they need to be 70 lbs for our show in March which would put them at 5 and 1/2 months. I have read different things on the internet and the people who sold them to us showed us that they had goats that age weighing that much. wanting to get some more advice if there is anything special we can do to assure that they get to that weight in time for show. We are pretty new to goats we started with them last year and have 3 does and a buck between the ages of 1 to 2 years and are going to start breeding them at the right time so our kids can show the ones that we raised from our own goats starting next year and after show these goats are going to stay with us and put into our little herd.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I currently have a 6 month old doe that weighs 92 lbs so its very possible. Stay on top of deworming, give plenty of good quality feed (preferably show feed), hay and pasture. I also give calf manna


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you read through the threads, there are some in the show section to help you out.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Are they staying with their mama's until they are weaned? If so, I'd think that the breeder, being a show person will make sure they get what they need.
If not, and you are bottle raising, then it can come down to what kind of formula or whole milk recipe you are using.

I'd do what Dani suggested, make sure they get good feed, and have feed available to them once they start eating - usually they start nibbling and trying to eat about 3-4 weeks old.
Good hay, minerals, and if they seem to be slacking, there are supplements out there that can help. 

IMO it also depends on their genetics. There are fast growers, and slow growers.
Our % kids are typically pretty fast growers and are about 60lbs. at weaning. 
My kids mid to late January wethers were at 100lbs by 8 months old. They were triplets, 1 was 7lbs. at birth, and the other was about 8lbs. at birth. 
We have a triplet fullblood doe that we raised on a bottle, she was itty bitty at 5lbs. and is 6 months tomorrow and weighs 60lbs. She's still little IMO but she's growing well considering how itty bitty she was at birth - but - her mama is definitely not a fast grower either.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Just becauee its fullblood or percent does not nean they'll be fast or slow growing. Ask the breeder about growth rate on their does and what they expect. Look at the does and see how big they are. 

My percent is HUGE and our more fullblood is a year and a half and weighs 150... she's a short stocky doe though.


----------



## Lanfam (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes they are staying with mom until weaned and the breeder will give them everything they need before they come home with us. And the parents of both are good sizes and they said they grew at good rates and that these babies should be able to make weight in time. I just wanted to get some advice on extra things to maybe put in their diet just to make sure we do not have a problem getting them to 70 lbs at 5 and a 1/2 months. I would rather start trying the right thing when they come home instead of trying to put a lot of weight on them before show if it looks like they are not going to make it.


----------

